

How do I get started in LISP? - seven2arms

I'd like to humor you with a story (although if you are feeling impatient and would like to get to the point, you can skip to the "here it is" part):<p>Now, I kept hearing about how great it is to learn LISP. It is supposed to adhere closely to what some people would call 'ideal' programming habits. I decided to give it a crack-- maybe what people say is true.<p>Unfortunately, what was supposed to be a short trip through the Google search engine ended up turning into a journey. No matter where I look, I can't find a LISP implementation.<p>It seems as if LISP doesn't have a very strong community (and when I say this, I mean in comparison to other programming language communities such as those for python or ruby).<p>I did manage to find a few downloads of what I think are implementations, but I feel as if they are outdated. I found more than enough material to learn from. There are great books and tutorials all over the internet.<p>So here it is: Can anyone direct me to the appropriate website where one can download the CLISP (common lisp) implementation for Windows (my Unix machine is down right now)?<p>Before somebody blows up on me for asking such a dumb question, let me explain why I posted this question here of all places:(1) this place seemed like my best bet since it seems like the largest gathering of people who may know LISP outside of actual LISP-related conferences (2) It may help others who fell victim to the same issue.
======
yan
<http://common-lisp.net/project/lispbox/>

second result after googling for 'windows lisp'

As far as a community, it does exist but I'm not up to date on it but I'm sure
some others on news.yc are. Last I remember, there were a lot of active
newsgroups participating in Lisp discussion.

------
gaius
I think that because the LISP community pre-dates the web, it's not nearly as
visible or accessible as post-web languages. For instance (I am a LISP newbie
too) I was looking for a way to do the equivalent of:

cc -o myprog myprog.c

The actual way to do this in LISP (saving a memory image) is hairy enough, but
even finding out that that was what I had to do was a ridiculous amount of
effort. Not only that, people say "but there isn't only one implementation of
LISP" but GUESS WHAT CHUMPS - there is more than one implementation of C too,
and in my experience _all_ C compilers can be used as per my example. Why
can't I do

clisp -o myprog myprog.lisp

There is no sensible reason.

------
cconstantine
<http://gigamonkeys.com/book/>

------
schtog
for commonlisp, see lispbox link below.

for Scheme, use Dr Scheme: <http://www.drscheme.org/>

